
Kubernaughty: A collection of documentation, how-tos, tools for K8s - craigkerstiens
https://github.com/jnoller/kubernaughty
======
D2187645
There are two pages of q&a, was there more to this? page 3 is empty.

------
sk0g
Not sure if this is in there, haven't had a chance to take a look yet, but
does anyone know a good source (preferably with example) of how to get
multiple images to deploy to the same node? From what I can tell I'm after the
`nodeAffinity` field, but I found Kubernetes' documentation rather terse.

~~~
dankohn1
Have you tried just putting the images in the same pod? You might want to
search and read about the sidecar pattern.

~~~
sk0g
Do you mean manually? Should clarify, I use Google Kubernetes Engine that
manages the deployments for me, and there's also CI/ CD happening in the
background that updates the images every so often. Would need to find an
automated way of doing this.

~~~
dankohn1
You can use affinity to assign pods to nodes.
[https://kubernetes.io/docs/concepts/configuration/assign-
pod...](https://kubernetes.io/docs/concepts/configuration/assign-pod-
node/#affinity-and-anti-affinity)

But if you want several containers to always be deployed together, you want to
put them in the same pod. You do this in the deployment yaml.

[https://kubernetes.io/docs/concepts/workloads/pods/pod-
overv...](https://kubernetes.io/docs/concepts/workloads/pods/pod-overview/)
[https://kubernetes.io/docs/tasks/run-application/run-
statele...](https://kubernetes.io/docs/tasks/run-application/run-stateless-
application-deployment/)

~~~
streetcat1
So there are two types of affinity: Node affinity and Pod affinity. Node
affinity would tell the scheduler to prefer a Node. Pod Affinity would tell
the scheduler to prefer other Pods location.

~~~
sk0g
I've learned more from your two lines than I did reading through three
different entries in the K8s wiki, all of which are rather long. Or rather,
it's only clicked now.

Thanks!

------
streetcat1
This is good writing.

I wonder if we can take the next step and create some sort of storage
troubleshoot operator, that would implement the manual troubleshot algorithm.

------
random_kris
I will star this and I hope you continue working on it

~~~
jnoller
I found my password to this site only to reply to this: I am, it's a work in
progress, and theres so many different failure modes I'll just keep going.

------
justicezyx
Added the 150th star.

Please keep up the great work!

